# Carl Czerny



## Lukecash12

As always, here is my play list on him: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A31BCB26BF075D6F

Very under appreciated composer. It seems as if people have assumed he is Liszt minus any semblance of musicality. That really isn't true at all.

Please share your thoughts on Czerny.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, revered pupil of Beethoven! I think his piano music is very great, though not necessarily something to listen to. I prefer to play it on the piano.

I have a recording of some orchestral work which unfortunately I havent had the chance to listen too, though I think this thread has inspired me to do so. 

Thank you for the playlist.


----------



## Lukecash12

If you check the play list, I think there are three of his symphonies in there.


----------



## mmsbls

I've just started re-listening to Czerny. I had his symphony No. 2 and 6, and I especially like No. 2. I just heard his Piano Concerto in C for four hands, Symphony No. 5, and the Nonet. I love the 5th symphony, and the Nonet is lovely. It's true that he sounds much like Beethoven, but I find much of his music beautiful. 

I plan to listen to much more of Czerny. I'm not really sure why I haven't heard more before now.


----------



## Praeludium

He wrote a ton of stuff but is only remembered for his etudes and some mediocre virtuoso salon pieces...
I actually like him. There's this channel :

http://www.youtube.com/user/CarlCzernyrecordings

which is very interesting. Many hours of his music.
I particularly recommend this video :






The Allegro Fugato for string quartet are so cool ! Very far from what you'd imagine if you only knew him because of his etudes (which most persons do).


----------



## Novelette

Yet another composer whose greater works are obscured by the lesser works.

Can anyone doubt that, after hearing the opening of his C Minor Symphony, he was a serious composer?


----------



## Feathers

Thank you for the playlist Lukecash12! It made me realize that despite my familiarity with his name, I really didn't know him that well. I admit that I was one of those people who "have assumed he is Liszt minus any semblance of musicality". Thanks again!


----------



## KenOC

I have several symphonies and piano concertos by Czerny. All are very fine and enjoyable. He wrote a LOT of music -- his C-minor Symphony, mentioned here, is Op. 780 -- and it's his first symphony!


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> I have several symphonies and piano concertos by Czerny. All are very fine and enjoyable. He wrote a LOT of music -- his C-minor Symphony, mentioned here, is Op. 780 -- and it's his first symphony!


Yeah, he was a real work horse.


----------



## CzernyLover

*Czerny's D Major Symphony from 1814*

Has anyone besides me heard this work? It's about an hour long and full of youthful vigor and vitality. I hear lots of Beethoven but also shades of Mendelssohn in this symphony, but Czerny wrote it 15 years before Mendelssohn's first symphony. As far as I can tell the only recording of it available is by the American Symphony Orchestra on MP3(on Youtube too). I bought this recording on Google Play. Czerny was a symphonic genius, not just a piano genius. There are some very fine themes in this symphony. I especially like the heroic theme in the second movement. There are also a couple of Czerny's really fine symphonic overtures on Youtube. My favorite nonBeethoven symphony from this time was Clementi's 4th symphony until I heard this one by Czerny!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I have a recording of his Symphony in C Minor, Op.780 (!!!!) which I am very fond of,and we mustn't forget that no less a pianist than Vladimir Horowitz recorded Czerny's Variations on Rode's "La Ricordanza" in 1944, a classic performance that should be part of every decent library of piano recordings. Asked, two years before his death which was his favourite of all his recordings, he instantly gave the answer that it was the Czerny Variations.
For those who want to hear it, here it is:


----------



## AH music

New on the forum - enjoying it. Had to hunt out a thread for Czerny, and glad to find a positive one. Purely as an amateur listener rather than player or academic, I have recently discovered the wonderful recordings of all the piano sonatas of Czerny by Martin Jones. To me most of them seem really fine works. No 1 is superb, and was apparently regularly in Liszt's repertoire. I like the final one too, no 11 (Op. 730!!). Surely they deserve to be better known, but sound difficult to play (but then everything sounds difficult to me, I just listen in awe and appreciation).


----------



## ZJovicic

Wow, one of my best recent discoveries is Czerny Symphony no. 1 in C Minor.
Interesting themes in all movements, and so much energy.
Maybe my tastes are poor, but I find this symphony better than some by more famous Romantic composers. Or perhaps I just like Beethoven's style too much 

I'll definitely explore more Czerny.


----------



## Pugg

ZJovicic said:


> Wow, one of my best recent discoveries is Czerny Symphony no. 1 in C Minor.
> Interesting themes in all movements, and so much energy.
> Maybe my tastes are poor, but I find this symphony better than some by more famous Romantic composers. Or perhaps I just like Beethoven's style too much
> 
> I'll definitely explore more Czerny.


https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...uery=czerny&size=10&view=large&sort=relevance

Take your pick, the Rosemary Tuck opera paraphrases are great.


----------



## MJSeka

Lukecash12 said:


> As always, here is my play list on him: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=A31BCB26BF075D6F
> 
> Very under appreciated composer. It seems as if people have assumed he is Liszt minus any semblance of musicality. That really isn't true at all.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on Czerny.


My knee-jerk reaction when I saw this Czerny thread was to massage my fingers! I didn't give him the attention or credit he deserved because I practiced his "exercises" as a child and never circled back around to actually enjoy his music.

Well, I'm a grownup now, so no excuses.


----------



## kangxi

I once read that there were 3 distinct Czernys: the technical composer of piano exercises; the salon composer of shallow, showy, brilliant pieces; the serious composer making his mark in the world of serious music. The first 2 were to earn money and last was to ensure his legacy was secure. It's that last category which has some astonishingly good stuff, although I don't mind listening to his other stuff now and again.


----------



## Merl

Czerny's string quartets. Excellent. Nuff said.


----------



## whispering

Dear Mr Czerny I had to search quite a while to find you. I recently reactivated myself on this forum, having had a tough year following the death of my mum. I know it may sound crazy but I stumbled on this part of the forum and decided to say a few thank yous. Firstly an apology. Sorry for the way musical history has treated you so badly. Pupil of Beethoven seems about the best write up you get. Well by chance a few years ago I bought a CD of your string quartets played by the Sheridan Quartet. Fell in love then had to put the toys away as mum got sicker and caring came into my life. One night last December I was flicking through my CDs and nothing appealed then I set my eyes on your CD. Thank you for the beauty. Until this moment my appreciation of those quartets was our little secret but now let’s tell the word. Step out of Beethoven’s shadow and take a bow. You have one devoted fan for what it is worth. Hopefully more of your quartets will find their way into the public domain.


----------

